
Ling’s Cars: 3 Reasons Why the Worst Website on the Internet Is Actually Genius - olefir
https://thewhitelabelagency.com/lings-cars-3-reasons-worst-website-internet-actually-genius/
======
DrScump
I went to the site and inadvertently discovered that there is a distinct
mobile version as well (prepend "m." to the URL).

To steal a line from "Sealab 2021": "It's like a koala is crapping rainbows in
my brain!"

